

Advertising: Lets do it old school now - jyothi
http://www.mediapost.com/publications/?fa=Articles.showArticle&art_aid=100865

======
jyothi
This is indeed a huge shift back with immense effect. CPM all over again.

------
coglethorpe
I translated that as fear and a retreat to the comfort zone.

